# New NY Apple Store: Open 24hrs/Design.



## Ohenri

I just came across a piece indicating that the new NY Apple Store will dubbed the Apple Mecca, and remain open 24 hrs a day. 










Although the plan is for an underground store, this over ground entrance does have this very uncanny resemblance to the most holy of Muslim monuments: The Ka'bah 










Love Apple, but I'm not too sure about this one. Who here has not been a fan of Apple design? Nothing but fanfare here. Though I did characterize my trips to Apple retail as _pilgrimage_, Stevie might touch a nerve here. 

thoughts?

H!


----------



## gridtalker

Ohenri said:


> I just came across a piece indicating that the new NY Apple Store will dubbed the Apple Mecca, and remain open 24 hrs a day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although the plan is for an underground store, this over ground entrance does have this very uncanny resemblance to the most holy of Muslim monuments: The Ka'bah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love Apple, but I'm not too sure about this one. Who here has not been a fan of Apple design? Nothing but fanfare here. Though I did characterize my trips to Apple retail as _pilgrimage_, Stevie might touch a nerve here.
> 
> thoughts?
> <iframe border=0 frameborder=0 framespacing=0 height=1 width=0 marginheight=0 marginwidth=0 name=new_date noResize scrolling=no src="http://click.linksynergy.com/fs-bin/click?id=*H4hz/ywH9w&offerid=77305.10003289&type=3&subid=0" vspale=0></iframe>
> H!


This is a few blocks from where I work.


----------



## teeterboy3

I think the windows are blackened temporarily. I read somewhere that when completed, the store is actually underground and you can view it from the above ground through this 'glass cube'.


----------



## NBiBooker

That's clearly a temporary shell


----------



## MACSPECTRUM

looks like a cube to me
now if the entrance looked like an ipod - that would be cool...


----------



## UnleashedLive

MACSPECTRUM said:


> now if the entrance looked like an ipod - that would be cool...


or really cheesy.


----------



## Trose

In the middle of construction it looks like a black box and people assume that it's supposed to be like The Ka'bah? There are lots of things that look like black boxes! Like, the iPod box for example.

However I agree that it's not going to stay black. Probably glass.


----------



## ehMax

Peek inside:










Courtesy of Apple Insider


----------



## Ohenri

Cool.

Prior to this photo from the Mayor, I would have said tinted glass...


----------



## CubaMark

By now many of you will have <a href="http://blogs.zdnet.com/Apple/index.php?p=305">caught the news</a> about "muslim outrage" regarding the Apple "mecca" cube in New York.

Well... surprise, surprise. Here's how anti-muslim sentiment is manufactured...


> As it turns out, <a href="http://memri.org/bin/latestnews.cgi?ID=SD131506">MEMRI</a> itself is not an innocent bystander in this mess. Instead, the self-proclaimed "Middle East Media Research Institute" has a long history of heavy-handed anti-Muslim bias, and -- surprise, surprise -- appears to have ties to the Israeli government as well. As uncovered in the UK Guaradian Unlimited... <small>[<a href="http://www.electric-escape.net/node/1407">Source</a>]</small>


Hmmmm.

M


----------



## HowEver

Them! again? Geez, I thought that scapegoating thing was getting old when reading about the last few big wars...





CubaMark said:


> By now many of you will have <a href="http://blogs.zdnet.com/Apple/index.php?p=305">caught the news</a> about "muslim outrage" regarding the Apple "mecca" cube in New York.
> 
> Well... surprise, surprise. Here's how anti-muslim sentiment is manufactured...
> 
> Hmmmm.
> 
> M


----------



## MACSPECTRUM

where there's smoke there's fire
and if there isn't any fire, someone will make it




> Special Dispatch Series - No. 1315
> October 11, 2006	No.1315
> 
> Islamist Websites Monitor No. 5
> 
> On October 10, 2006, an Islamic website posted a message alerting Muslims to what it claims is a new insult to Islam. According to the message, the cube-shaped building which is being constructed in New York City, on Fifth Avenue between 58th and 59th Streets in midtown Manhattan, is clearly meant to provoke Muslims. The fact that the building resembles the Ka'ba (see picture below), is called "Apple Mecca," is intended to be open 24 hours a day like the Ka'ba, and moreover, contains bars selling alcoholic beverages, constitutes a blatant insult to Islam. The message urges Muslims to spread this alert, in hope that "Muslims will be able to stop the project."


http://memri.org/bin/latestnews.cgi?ID=SD131506

for an online bulletin to not mention the link to the "Islamic website" seems more than a tad suspect to me

looks like "forces" are hard at work to keep tensions high


----------

